# GPS Alexandra to be scrapped at Erith this week!!



## karbine (Oct 29, 2005)

I have been informed that the GPS tug ALEXANDRA (sold to Sri Lankans over the past few years and left unattended at Chatham) is currently laying at Anchor Bay Wharf at Erith and is to be broken up over the next few days

Can anybody nearby get photographs either by river or from the shoreside before she is gone forever


----------



## Day Sailor (Nov 9, 2014)

Here is a link to a pic I took from Gillingham Marina last summer
https://flic.kr/p/ogRN7g
I have been lurking for quite a while now and your request for pictures has at last encouraged me to sign up.
Day Sailor


----------



## karbine (Oct 29, 2005)

at the berth today https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd...._=1423552725_cbb069feac034d8808aefb4c47b403a3


----------

